

Apple’s Tim Cook Delivers Blistering Speech on Encryption, Privacy - sinak
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/02/apples-tim-cook-delivers-blistering-speech-on-encryption-privacy/

======
minthd
Doesn't Apple collect searches [1] ? Aren't they planning a Google Now like
service[2] ?

[1][http://apple.slashdot.org/story/14/10/20/003257/if-youre-
con...](http://apple.slashdot.org/story/14/10/20/003257/if-youre-connected-
apple-collects-your-data)

[2][http://www.imore.com/apple-said-be-taking-google-now-
upcomin...](http://www.imore.com/apple-said-be-taking-google-now-upcoming-
service-codenamed-proactive)

~~~
socceroos
Correct. As cynical as it sounds, you cannot and should not trust what a
corporation tells you. Even if what they've said is sprinkled with half-
truths.

They're not out to save you or protect you, they're out to make money off you.
They'll position themselves however they can to gain the trust of your dollar.

------
mark_l_watson
I have relatively high levels of trust for Apple, Mozilla, and Microsoft. I
think that their business models stress relative privacy and they would be
foolish to give up that competitive advantage.

I am a huge fan of Google services, but I use them carefully: I use fastmail
for primary email, not gmail; I use Chrome for all interactions with Google
properties; I use Firefox for all normal web browsing with tight restrictions,
including deleting all cookies each time I quit Firefox.

One area where Apple is a little weak is in web services, but they are
improving. If they combined the best features of Office 365, Dropbox, and
quality search without hoovering up user information then they would be very
compelling to me.

------
snowwrestler
While I think there will be plenty of eye-rolling at the obvious digs at
Google, I'm pleased to see such strong push-back against the government
arguments for weakening or punching holes in encryption.

